
LangLadder: add language learning to your everyday web browsing - mbrubeck
http://www.langladder.com/
======
goodness
Cool. There was just a post the other day on that Polyglot Chrome extension
with a similar goal. That one is at:

[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/plpjkjplknknmhfh...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/plpjkjplknknmhfhkjgcfgofclmlnine)

The polyglot just auto-translates some of the words on the page. Might be a
feature worth adding here too.

------
brazzy
Too much rambling, not enough concrete info on the front page. And I _hate_
video product introductions. Show me a screenshot or two instead, please.

------
joshd
That video is painful to watch.

~~~
nfnaaron
Impatience was my reaction. It's actually not too bad, it was just twice as
long as it needed to be; probably too much adlibbing.

